# Wanted - Wittnauer Electro-Chron. Funky hands version :)



## Odo (Mar 22, 2009)

Long shot I know but looking for one of these for a big birthday present to myself. Have enquired with a long standing member about another electric watch from the sixties but have always fancied one of these, if you have one lying around let me know 

Cheers!


----------

